# Top 10 Artistic Badasses



## madame cabanis (Jul 23, 2010)

I hate the "who's your favourite artist" question since there are too many brilliant, talented, and godly people in history. So, to make it easier, who're your top tens or ten people (if you _had_ to choose) on your worship-worthy list? Can be limited to a century, region, etc. Just want to hear other people's thoughts. No specific order necessary. 

Here's mine (19th century Western art):

1. Edgar Degas
2. Edourd Manet
3. William-Adolphe Bouguereau 
4. Jacques-Louis David
5. Eugène Delacroix
6. Georges-Pierre Seurat
7. Caspar David Friedrich
8. Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec
9. Gustave Courbet
10. Auguste Rodin

Tons more, but I resisted. >.>


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Sheesh. I know none of the people on your list! But I'm assuming artists is a very vague term...so...

Franz Liszt
Frederick Chopin
Sergei Rachmaninoff
Salvador Dali
Vincent Van Gough(cliche, I know)
Dante Alighieri 
Shakespeare


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

If we are talking visual artists, Claude Monet takes up more than half the list. Followed by Stanley Kubrick and Arthur Lipsett.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

xezene said:


> If we are talking visual artists, Claude Monet takes up more than half the list. Followed by Stanley Kubrick and Arthur Lipsett.


What about George Lucas? :crazy:


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> What about George Lucas? :crazy:


hahaha. George Lucas has some really great ideas sometimes (also some really bad ones), but as a visual artist he isn't very interesting. Compared to say, Ridley Scott, Ridley Scott would blow him out of the water AND not include Jar Jar. :laughing:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

xezene said:


> hahaha. George Lucas has some really great ideas sometimes (also some really bad ones), but as a visual artist he isn't very interesting. Compared to say, Ridley Scott, Ridley Scott would blow him out of the water AND not include Jar Jar. :laughing:


LOL! Jar Jar.. oh dear. Me sir Jar Jar binks!

Yeah but I was kidding. I just mentioned George Lucas because of your avatar


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> LOL! Jar Jar.. oh dear. Me sir Jar Jar binks!
> 
> Yeah but I was kidding. I just mentioned George Lucas because of your avatar


Oh yes, I know. I dearly love those movies of course. If we could include pieces of art and not just artists...well, I'd have a trilogy to suggest! :wink:


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

1. Max Ernst








2. Marc Chagall








3. René Magritte








4. Edward Hopper








5. Georgio de Chirico








6. Leon Spilliaert








7. Odilon Redon








8. John-William Waterhouse








9. William Turner








10. Andrew Wyeth


----------



## cappuccinocool (Aug 7, 2010)

1-10.NASIMO


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Tupac
Kanye West
Vincent Van Gogh
Paul Gaughin

That's all I've got for now. I'll keep em coming though.


----------



## IllBeBach (Jun 11, 2010)

Top 10 Artistic Badasses

1.) Stanley Kubrick (filmmaker)
2.) Salvador Dali (Painter)
3.) Van Gough (Painter)
4.) Alfred Hitchcock (Filmmaker)
5.) Beethoven (Composer)
6.) Mozart (Composer)
7.) Quentin Tarantino (Filmmaker)
8.) Milos Forman (Filmmaker)
9.) Francis Ford Coppola (Filmmaker)
10.) Krzyzstof Penderecki (Composer)


----------

